# Lolo racks vs Woof Rax?



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Today while researching the Lolo rack, I ran across Woof Rax. From what I can tell, it looks like a very similar (identical?) design, but its $150 cheaper.

However, I can't see much, if any discussion about "Woof rax" online in my quick searches, which makes me a bit warry. Does anyone here have one/have experience with them?

I've been looking for a rack 4-6 bike rack that can fit multiple bike types (mostly mountain, kids bikes (in the future), and potentially road/gravel bikes as well. The ability to store it flat against the wall in the garage is another thing I'm looking for.

So up until this point, the Lolo rack has seemed to be the best option. It seems to have pretty good reviews (even if its not as many as say... the Northshore bike rack, or 1up), and seems to fit the other criteria. But if the Woof rax are just as good, then that seems to be an easy way to save a couple hundred bucks. But if its a cheap knockoff... Then there is no way its worth it.

That said, if anyone knows of any other options I should be looking at, I'm all ears .


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Just at a glance, the Lolo Rack looks far more refined than the Woof Rax. 

Personally, I'd go with a tray rack, but if you need to haul more than 4 bikes, this style rack is about your only choice.


----------



## boardguru (Oct 3, 2009)

We have both a North Shore and a Lolo 6 bike racks. They are both great racks, different ways of holding bikes on, forks or handlebars. Got the Lolo for my wife's FJ as it is easier to load/unload bikes for her than the North Shore rack which is on my 4Runner. I like the Lolo for the ability to not have to lower the rack all the way to the ground to access the rear door. Same with the North Shore. Just a small point and the Woof Rax is a bit cheaper price wise. Looks solidly built from the video. Lots of different choices out there. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I saw a vehicle with a woofrax on it the other day. Looked like a nice rack. Didn't see the owners though to ask if they liked it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerant (Jul 23, 2020)

*What did you go choose?*

I am in a similar spot, we have 6 in the family and need a way to get all our bikes around now that everyone wants to go out on bike trips together. I was looking at the Woof Rax and Velocirax. I'm interested to hear what you went with or if you found a better alternative?​


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've used my Lolorack for the last month from TX to WYO to UT with 5 bikes and it has worked flawlessly so far. Really only small complaints are that I have to keep the pin greased to be able to easily insert and remove pin to open SUV rear door and the bar mount does scuff up a carbon bar a bit.


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

Look at shipping, kind of makes the woofrax less of a deal compared to the Lolo unless picking up.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

It seems like these racks put pretty much all the weight on the stem/1 side of the handlebar. It makes me nervous to put all that weight on the stem and steerer tube. Am I overthinking this or is it a valid concern?


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

Those components are designed to handle a rider’s weight...at speed...over rough ****. I don’t think dangling from a rack is going to stress them in the slightest.


----------

